# RIP Duke



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Lost our beloved golden, Duke this morning. He was 13.7 years old. He had been really slowing down the last couple of weeks, showing his age. He refused to get up this morning and had trouble breathing. We rushed him to our vet, he had an 108 temperature and the x-rays showed pneumonia. He showed no symptoms, no coughing. Just yesterday morning I had to stop him from digging behind the shed again.... He was the coolest dog (just a little prejudice). RIP sweet Duke. XOXOXOX

PS: He loved his car rides with my daughter when she lived at home, he was always riding shotgun with her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep softly beautiful Duke.

I am so sorry for your loss - Duke was beautiful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Duke, and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts. My heart goes out to you. He was such a beautiful dog. Take solace in the fact that you gave him a wonderful life full of love and happiness.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care of your heart. Be in peace, Duke.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Duke had such a lovely face. RIP fella.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....

RIP handsome boy!!!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Duke.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet boy. He had a lovely, smiley face. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Duke made a great copilot.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Godspeed Luke, you were such a handsome guy. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of handsome Duke. He had a wonderful long life with you and I'm sorry he left you so unexpectedly today. RIP dear boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RIP Sweet Duke*

RIP Sweet Duke-what a lovely boy.

I am so very sorry! What a wonderful age and what a happy boy Duke was.
I know Duke's met my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace Duke!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How awful...I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. RIP Duke


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He certainly looked supremely happy riding shotgun with your daughter. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You're in the drivers seat now dear boy...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Please know out thoughts are with you........RIP Duke!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Luke. He looks like he was such a happy guy.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Duke sure was a beautiful boy! RIP sweet Duke, I know you are now running free, happy and healthy again at the Bridge with all the other Goldens.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Duke. He was such a handsome boy and is now running free without pain until you can be together.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Duke had a wonderful, long life with his family. Rest in peace sweetie.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
RIP Duke!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sweet prayers to you Duke! Hugs to your family.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

So sorry about your beautiful old guy. How very lucky to have him to such a ripe old age, they become so precious in their senior years. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Duke. Prayers and thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear about Duke
Rest In Peace Duke


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you eveyone for your kind thoughts. The house is just so empty and lonely without him. I keep thinking I hear hear in the family room, coming down the stairs. Going to take a while....sigh.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to read of the loss of your Duke. May he now Rest In Peace.

If you do not mind I moved your post into the Rainbow Brodge Forum so he may have company with all the others that have gone before him. May they all be playing together in the afterworld.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Duke. He was such a beautiful boy and had a very good long life with you.

He is now pain free, running freely and waiting patiently for you to join him. In the meantime, he is watching over you. 

Godspeed sweet Duke.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Duke was a handsome, sweet boy. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Duke


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Duke.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Duke. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...
Run Free Duke


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke's Mommy*

Duke's Mommy

I am so very sorry about Duke-I know the pain and the empty, lonely, feeling.
I am sure that Duke is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Duke. It is always such a hard thing. I know the pain and keep you in my prayers. RIP Duke


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, so very sorry for your loss of beautiful sugar-face Duke.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to read about your loss of Duke. I can tell from the awesome, cute picture that he was a happy guy that loved life. I hope you find some solace in the fact that you had Duke for nearly 14 years and in that time have thousands of wonderful memories of your time together. Have fun at the Bridge, Duke!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Duke - a beautiful boy

Run free and sleep softly


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for you loss he sure looked a handsome boy RIP Duke


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Run free sweet Duke.


----------



## boji4us (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm very sorry you lost your boy Duke. :-(


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Please accept our deepest sympathy for the passing of your companion Duke.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

RIP Beautiful Boy. 

My Frazier was 13 when he left us. We are blessed that we had our Boys to this age, as so many don't make it that long..... I wish you many happier days ahead.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Duke. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family during this difficult time! RIP Duke!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss of Duke. It was six weeks on Sunday we lost Buddy and I still cry every day. When I close my eyes I feel like Buddy is still with me. 
Run free Duke with your golden buddies.


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss - thinking of you and your family. Duke had a beautiful face, smiling eyes...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry I am just reading this now. Below is a link to a page I have found comfort in at times just as this. Hope you and yours can also


THE STAR


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. These are bitterly hard days.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Duke.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. dear Duke. forever in our hearts, run free sweet boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

RIP sweet boy.You gave him a wonderful life nd the final gift of letting him go when it was time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WeLoveCookey (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. ( We had to do the same on June 13th. It was very sudden as well. It's absolutely heartbreaking. My 4 children are still trying to get over it. However, your Duke & my Cookey are at rest & no longer suffering. May they both play together happy at the bridge. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone, it's been a long, long week without Duke. I guess with time it will get easier.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Duke's Mommy said:


> Thank you everyone, it's been a long, long week without Duke. I guess with time it will get easier.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
I know how you feel, we let our Dylan go 6/27 and it seems like a bad dream, my husband is taking it really hard.

HUGS for you and your family, I will keep you in my prayers.

June


----------

